# Did iOS 8.4 update delete any of your music and/or playlists?



## gdae23

I was about to finally upgrade my Apple devices from iOS 7 to iOS 8.4. However, I'm starting to see some comments online from people claiming that the upgrade to iOS 8.4 ruined their iTunes library. They're stating that any music they had from CDs or other non iTunes sources has been deleted. Some people are not complaining about losing their own music, but are saying that all of their playlists have been deleted.

If you do have non iTunes music in your iTunes library and/or playlists, and have upgraded to iOS 8.4, I'd appreciate hearing whether you had any of these problems or not. 

For the moment I am once again holding off on upgrading either my iOS devices, or iTunes itself, which I currently have on IT 11. I have a large library, consisting almost completely of non-iTunes music. My main reason for wanting to do the upgrade was to be able to use the updated versions of several apps that I have.


----------



## Monie

I didn't delete any of my playlist. But I do think it deleted some albums but I'm really not sure (can't remember if I actually owned the album or not).

I did have a glitch were all my album art work disappeared on my iPod. I had to delete all the music from the iPod and the re sync it.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Most of my music is not from iTunes, and the update had no effect on any music that I can detect.


Mike


----------



## gdae23

Thanks Monie and Mike for your responses.  I hadn't heard anything yet about problems with album art disappearing in 8.4, but I know that has happened with past iOS updates. Mike, I'm encouraged by your experience. I hope that's more the norm with this update.


----------



## Sandpiper

Don't think I had any problems.  For the past two years I've had iTunes Match.  So music on my iPhone plays from the cloud which gets music from iTunes on my MacBook Pro.  Match expires in a few days (15th/16th).  I'm not renewing.  Never did understand the fine point of how it works.  $25 per year.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had read about another problem (I forget what it even was now), so have been delaying updating my iPad Air.  Sounds like I will continue that Policy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.macrumors.com/2015/07/13/apple-releases-itunes-12-2-1/

This suggests the problem may be related to iTunes Match and Apple Music.


----------



## Sandpiper

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.macrumors.com/2015/07/13/apple-releases-itunes-12-2-1/
> 
> This suggests the problem may be related to iTunes Match and Apple Music.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sandpiper said:


>


I wasn't clear about it, but the article suggests a new patch supposedly fixes the problem. Not much consolation if a bunch of stuff may have been deleted!


----------



## metal134

Yes yes yes.  At first, it was fine.  All my iTunes Match music was there, no problem,  But then I started having trouble with some metadata tags that I was changing on my PC and weren't showing up on my phone.  So I tried a trick that usually works for me, turn off Match on my phone (Which is now called iTunes in the Cloud or something like that) and turned it back on.  After that, none of my matched music would show up.  Only purchased tracks.  I tried signing out and then back in, restarting the phone, restoring a backup.  Nothing worked.  I searched all over the internet and could not find a solution to the problem.  Finally, I just said screw it and did a full factory restore.  Which did work, but now I'm going through the tedious process of redownloading all my apps and configuring them.


----------



## gdae23

It's late after a very crowded day for me, so I just want to say a quick thank you to everyone for your very helpful responses. I'll write a more specific reply tomorrow when I should have more time.


----------



## Sandpiper

This all is scary to me who is not much techie.  Don't mess with my music.  Tomorrow or Thursday have to go to shopping center where Apple Store is located cuz Barnes & Noble has some explainin' to do about an order.  (Over charge? Bought a book from B&N they couldn't sell in store.  Out of stock at Amazon.  Amazon doesn't know when it will be restocked.)  I'll stop in Apple Store and ask.


----------



## metal134

The Hooded Claw said:


> I wasn't clear about it, but the article suggests a new patch supposedly fixes the problem. Not much consolation if a bunch of stuff may have been deleted!


The problem described in this article was something else. This patch fixes a problem where, if you had a song in your library and then listened to an Apple Music version of it, it would label it as Apple Music in your library. That's all this patch fixes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

metal134 said:


> The problem described in this article was something else. This patch fixes a problem where, if you had a song in your library and then listened to an Apple Music version of it, it would label it as Apple Music in your library. That's all this patch fixes.


I may have misread, since I am not affected by the problem, and only skimmed the article. CNET has an article on this up now that may also have information.


----------



## Sandpiper

FWIW, I decided to renew iTunes Match. I did go into Apple Store. Bought a $25 iTunes card. Found this site a while ago about iTunes Match. Link


----------



## gdae23

I just took a look at the links you've listed in the messages above, and the comments, as well as CNET. I think I first saw this issue mentioned on MacRumors. If you're wondering why I posted my question here instead of on one of the tech sites, it's because I generally find KB members to be a cut above the usual forum members! I felt the answers I might get here would be civilized and helpful, and I'm not mistaken. 

There seem to be three problems I'm reading about with the new Apple music app. For some people, when the music doesn't show up, it's just a matter of flipping a setting. (Like cloud vs. device on the Kindle.) Sometimes the issue is that all the music is still on their hard drive, but the library was renamed, and they can't access it. This has come up with previous iTunes updates, although I've never had the problem. There are what appear to be reasonably straightforward instructions on line for renaming the old library to fix this. The third problem, which some people seem to be experiencing now, is that the update is actually deleting their music from their hard drive altogether. 

My iTunes library has over 30,000 tracks, and only about 10 are from iTunes. The majority are from CDs I've bought over many years, and added to iTunes over many years. I do have some more recent album downloads although I still buy CDs as well. While I have all the CDs as backups, I don't cherish the idea of having to rebuild my whole iT library from scratch. In addition to the sheer number of albums, I also do a lot of personalized tagging. (It just irks me when I add an album of 300 year old Irish tunes and it gets automatically labeled as Reggae.) I've never used iTunes Match, so perhaps that would shield me from having problems but I'm not sure.

I do have my music library backed up with other things on an external HD and parts of it on various Apple devices and even some older DVDs. But I think the first thing I'm going to do is get an additional external HD just for my music. (Perhaps Amazon will conveniently offer that as one of their Prime Day sale items?  . )  Until I do that, I won't update either to iOS8 or iTunes 12. Of course, some people are complaining that when they attached their ext. HDs, iTunes deleted that music too. I guess I will continue waiting a while to see how all this plays out.


----------



## Monie

I've been using iTunes for years but each update brings a level of uncertainty that is nerve wrecking.




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Back when I first was using iTunes a few years ago, The software seem to view it's purpose as billing my hard drive up by cloning every song in my library repeatedly. Fortunately, that's over with and it has been pretty trouble-free for me since then.


----------



## metal134

I just want it to ne clear that none of my music was actually deleted, it just refused to show up on my phone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.macrumors.com/2015/08/13/ios-8-4-1-release/

Seems to be yet another minor update to iOS. Apparently this is all under the hood stuff.


----------



## gdae23

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.macrumors.com/2015/08/13/ios-8-4-1-release/
> 
> Seems to be yet another minor update to iOS. Apparently this is all under the hood stuff.


My Apple devices are all still on iOS 7. At this point, I may just wait for iOS 9, which is coming soon, and upgrade directly to that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gdae23 said:


> My Apple devices are all still on iOS 7. At this point, I may just wait for iOS 9, which is coming soon, and upgrade directly to that.


Yeah, I'm still on the original iOS 8.4, haven't done the two (i believe) minor ypdates since then, and probably won't.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I always update (after waiting a few days to see if others report problems) to make sure I have the latest security patches.


----------

